# Please Help I'm going crazy



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Ive installed one set before. A total pita..
What do you wanna know?


----------



## couchbugg (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks anyway I just decided to remove them all together. What do you guys think about the lenco mini's. Single rocker or double? LED or not? Thanks for the discussion.

Bug


----------

